# 2 BMW's from today



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

2 of us got together today and stuck the E39's together to have their piccy taken.




























And just to show the difference lighting makes, this was just ambient.










Pics used with the permission of the photographer.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice pics:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers Jay! its easier than taking TVR windscreens out eh?!:thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice mate. :thumb:
Are those E90 rims on the touring? Any full shots?


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice!

I like those shots.

The last one is like something out of a magazine.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

UBRWGN said:


> Very nice mate. :thumb:
> Are those E90 rims on the touring? Any full shots?


They are E63/E64 19"s original equipment style 121's. Centres have to be bored out for the E39 hub so they fit and they are staggered also.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Adam D said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I like those shots.
> 
> The last one is like something out of a magazine.


I'll let the 'tog know, that was the idea!:wave:


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Best shape 5 series ever. Cool Photos too, how do you add the lighting?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

john2garden said:


> Best shape 5 series ever. Cool Photos too, how do you add the lighting?


It was lit by off camera flash(s) mate, triggered wirelessly and balanced to bring out the contrast between ambient and flash lighting. HTH.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice mate, those rims look wicked


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

The red estate looks great 


Love the big wheel, nice and easy to clean also....but kerb friendly.


I bet you park like a learner and use the auto drop mirror  I know, I had 19" on my M-sport 330 cab


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

A210 AMG said:


> The red estate looks great
> 
> Love the big wheel, nice and easy to clean also....but kerb friendly.
> 
> I bet you park like a learner and use the auto drop mirror  I know, I had 19" on my M-sport 330 cab


I park like miss daisy but still managed to catch it last week, never mind we have a good wheel refurb company we know!

The Black saloon is actually the better car, is 60k less in the miles and the spec is perfect for that car! The red estate is nice though but I would say that because its mine!


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ I just prefer estates, far more useful for my needs.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Liking the processed shots, what method you use to get that effect.Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

nice pics cant wait till my pics come out lick that


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

RICHIE40 said:


> Liking the processed shots, what method you use to get that effect.Looks good mate :thumb:


There is a slight grad in PP but the rest is out of the cam mate, the lighting is the diff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful, just beautiful :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top pics


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

_They are E63/E64 19"s original equipment style 121's. Centres have to be bored out for the E39 hub so they fit and they are staggered also._

:argie: :argie:


----------

